# Aufruf von Visual Server Pages



## Timo. (8. Nov 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Aufruf von Visual Server Pages.

Ich habe mehrere Seiten Programmiert, die auch funktionieren. Die Seiten sind über Hyperlinks verknüpft. Wenn ich jetzt die Startseite aufrufe und über den Hyperlink die nächste Seite aufrufe, den Internet Explorer schließe und dann wieder die Startseite öffne komme ich auf die zuletzt geöffnete Seite.

Wie muss ich das realisieren das jeder Benutzer der auf die Seite zugreifen will eine eigene Session bekommt??

Gruß Timo


----------



## Final_Striker (8. Nov 2009)

was sind denn Virtual Server Pages?
hab nicht mal bei Google was dazu gefunden.


----------



## Timo. (8. Nov 2009)

Sorry war etwas durch den Wind. Visual nicht Virtual Server Faces


----------



## maki (9. Nov 2009)

Timo. hat gesagt.:


> Sorry war etwas durch den Wind. Visual nicht Virtual Server Faces


... und was sollen "Visual Server Faces" sein?


----------

